# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Zητειται ΒΒ με macabre_sunsets(#2) #4078

## virus

Να ενημερωσω και εγω με την σειρα μου οτι ψαχνω για ΒΒ...Μετα την ατυχια με το κ...ωλοαμαξο που τα φτυσε και μου ρουφηξαν το αιμα με το καλαμακι για να το φτιαξω μαζεψα και παλι γκαφρα για το ΒΒ που ειχα πει και στην κοκι,για να μην νομιζει οτι το ξεχασα  ::  .Ελπιζω να βγει κατι καλο με τον οποιον ενδιαφερομενο με πρωταρχικο σκοπο την βελτιωση της καταστασης του δικτυου στην περιοχη αλλα και των downloads μου  ::  .Η οπτικη του κομβου ειναι πολυ καλη(ενδεικτικα αναφερω οτι βλεπω απο π.φ.,hfaisto μεχρι πειραια,papashark και jkond, και αιγαλεω,Litroti.Και μην πει κανενας οτι ειμαι κολλημενος με το cs  ::  ).
Καθοτι καινουργιος στο AWMN καθε βοηθεια,συμβουλη,προταση κ.λ.π. δεκτη....(Σε σενα το λεω κοκι  ::   ::  )
Οσοι πιστοι,προσελθετε....

Υ.Γ.: *Κοψτε επιτελουs απο το δικτυο τον macabre_sunsets*(#1)  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

Εύγε λαμπρέ μου Client!

Μακάρι!

----------

